# Best air hose you've found



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I think they use a mouse and blow pull rope through them.


I thought that it might be that, just curious.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought that it might be that, just curious.


We use a dart for most, plastic bag for the small ones.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do you find that blowing is better than sucking?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> do you find that blowing is better than sucking?


Depends if there is no mess to clean up afterwards


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> do you find that blowing is better than sucking?


Sometimes you need both.

But yes you will blow a line easier than sucking one.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah..i only sucked one once..it worked ok..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> ah..i only sucked one once..it worked ok..


Date many women for many years, but suck one Richard and you're a Richard sucker for life! Just not fair.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now Mike..we were talking about lines here...:tooth:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> now Mike..we were talking about lines here...:tooth:


Oh, sorry


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..used a shop vac and a plastic bag..


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Just sucked three lines in the past 4 days. Shop vac and plastic bag. One was a 3/4" line. Cut bag down. Worked the nuts. (Pun intended)


----------

